# Glueing Blazer vanes



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Whats the best glue for glueing blazers to a carbon shaft,and what do you prep the shaft with before glueing, or do you use blazer wraps?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wipe the shafts with Acetone, then either glue directly to the shaft or use a cap wrap (I buy my wraps custom made from onestringer.com at about half the over the counter price). The vane will adhere better to the wrap than the shaft, but glueing directly to the shaft works OK. I don't use anything fancy as for adhesive, Fletch-Tite Platimun works just fine...


----------

